# Help Identify This Fish



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Gang...
I've had this fish in my tank for 3 or 4 years now and have forgot what it is?
It's a little better than 5" long and gets along well with everyone.
I _think_ it's a loach of some type??
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I think it's yoyo


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Definitely not a Yoyo, (although similar) even though they may get more reticulated with age. Perhaps Zenin or Charlie will see this and respond.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmmm?...I though YoYo's had more defined (thicker) black body markings over less body mass?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Reticulate loach - Botia lohachata would be my guess.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

There are a few different patterns of yoyo loach: http://superfishcyprinidaewallpaper.blogspot.ca/2012/07/botia-lohachata.html

I've seen these labelled as yoyo


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yoyo's change their pattern a bit as they mature, I have a totally mature one and the pattern was quite different, my younger ones are starting to change their pattern now


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't know what kind of loach that is. Martin Thoene would be able to tell you if you can track him down. I think Ciddian keeps in touch with him. He used to be a big loach guy but he doesn't keep fish any more.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a yoyo loach 
Very nice reticulated pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

BillD said:


> Definitely not a Yoyo, (although similar) even though they may get more reticulated with age. Perhaps Zenin or Charlie will see this and respond.


I think it is a mature Yoyo Loach

I had several that had the traditional YOYO pattern when young,
but they morphed into a similar reticulated pattern as they grew older.

Check the Yoyo Loach profile page here:
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-almorhae


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess a YOYO it is!! 
Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

How do you get food down to it without all those angels eating it all?


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

mistersprinkles said:


> How do you get food down to it without all those angels eating it all?


Sinking pellets


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Neon said:


> Sinking pellets


Cool.

If you ever want to get frozen food down to it too without the angels eating it, use a plastic tube of some sort (Big als sells clear rigid tubing for cheap) and put it near the loach, then just pop the food in the top and it'll sink down to him protected from the angels.


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

As you can see from the pics he/she isn't starving! 
...but I do appreciate the info sprinkles


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Neon said:


> As you can see from the pics he/she isn't starving!
> ...but I do appreciate the info sprinkles


Obviously not starving. Just thought it might be nice to get him some variety.


----------

